# Adapt Craftsman to 1/2" collet



## Jalon7 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a 20 year old Craftsman model 315.174921 1 1/2hp router. I bought a couple of Diablo 1/2" shaft router bits on clearance from HD. I've been looking for a used router they will fit but it occurred to me that it might be possible to find a 1/2" collet to adapt my current router.
Does anyone know if a larger collet is available and would my router have enough speed or power even if an appropriate collet is available?


----------



## Jalon7 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry for posting before searching. Found the answer after looking. This forum is great and I really appreciate all the members willingness to help us newbies to routers and computer forums.


----------

